#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-12
<crimsun> nixternal: do you happen to know offhand the procedure for getting stuff posted to fridge?
<tsmithe> crimsun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge says "* IRC - #ubuntu-fridge on irc.freenode.net * Email - [MAILTO]  fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com (no subscription necessary)"
<nixternal> crimsun: send it to...ya what tsmithe said :)
<tsmithe> :)
<crimsun> ok, thanks
<crimsun> ok, sent.
<rjian> hello beuno 
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> jenda, get yo ass down here
<jenda> tsmithe: aye aye
* jenda reports for duty
<tsmithe> i had something to say
<tsmithe> but well
<tsmithe> i don't know how to say it
<tsmithe> so meh
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> try english
<tsmithe> well
<tsmithe> no?
<jenda> ;)
<tsmithe> i think the name "Adam Posey" comes into it somewhere...
<jenda> Never heard of him.
<tsmithe> jenda, adamant1988?
<jenda> oh
<jenda> alright - perhaps it is a PM type of thing?
<tsmithe> perhaps...
<Burgwork> hello all
<tsmithe> hiya Burgwork 
<beuno> hey Burgwork
<jenda> beuno: I see you everywhere ;)
* jenda read your launchpad integration thingy
<beuno> jenda: not sure where else your looking
<beuno> aaah
<beuno> heh, yes, I've been pretty active  :D
<beuno> that email was the result of an hour long talk with ddaa
<beuno> still haven't got a single answe though  :(
<beuno> *answer
<jenda> it's been linked to from the staff forum of the forums
<beuno> ah, that's good
<beuno> I've been following different forum integration proposals and dev rants
<beuno> and it hit me that there might be a better way to present it
<beuno> so I just had one more go at it
<beuno> jenda: any feedback on my forum->launchpad integration idea?
<jenda> errr
<jenda> I haven't read the thread ;)
<beuno> do I have access to the thread?
<jenda> nope
<beuno> (couldn't find it)
<jenda> ;)
<beuno> aah
<beuno> hehe
<beuno> ok ok
<beuno> have you read the email?
<jenda> But that means there's nothing of interest there, really - it's just there to inform the staff about it.
<jenda> yep.
<beuno> do a quick "stupid" search and tell me how many times it comes up  :p
<beuno> well, what do *you* think?
<jenda> errm, I didn't really give it much thought :)
<jenda> If you want me to, I will - but not jstu now
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> I'm dead tired.
<beuno> nah, I don't need you to
<beuno> just looking for some reaction of some sort
<beuno> but I guess I'll annoy the Launchpad devs, it's more appropriate  :D
<jenda> 
<beuno> you've been pretty tired since you got back, catching up or something else?
<jenda> catching up, and I had some work, too
<jenda> work, as in $$$
<beuno> aah, the not-so-fun-but-pays-for-stuff kinda a work
<jenda> yup
<beuno> that's good
<jenda> translating, in particular.
<jenda> <grumble>
<jenda> time for bed ;)
<jenda> nighty night :)
<beuno> night jenda
* beuno waves at mrevell
<mrevell> beuno: hey :) I owe you an email!
<beuno> :D
<beuno> don't need an anwer actually, I just wanted to let you know as UWNs get released so you can add (or not) the Launchpad news
<beuno> which BTW, we're working on #32 now
<beuno> I'm sending out emails everywhere today to get content for out
<beuno> trying to keep it on schedule :p
<mrevell> beuno: Cool, I'll add to it each week, providing we have news :)
<mrevell> beuno: Thanks for taking UWN on. I think it's a really important way to keep the community in contact.
<beuno> I'm just glad I can help out!
<beuno> do you want me to bug you with emails every UWN or do you prefer having it in the back of your head?
<mrevell> beuno: Either way :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-13
<pochu> heya guys!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-14
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: ping
<rjian> hello beuno 
<beuno> hey rjian
<rjian> beuno: wats the next UWN hehe i think i can write an article
<beuno> what or where?
<rjian> beuno: how can i write an article on UWN? 
<beuno> rjian: absolutely, what do you have in mind?
<rjian> beuno: hehe writing article of FOSS Fiesta the Ubuntu-ph join the event
<rjian> beuno: Conference on FOSS and E-Governance, FOSS Fiesta and Parallel Workshops on Joomla and Ubuntu
<beuno> sure, write it and add it on the wiki
<rjian> okie :)
<rjian> beuno: i get the article from a blogs wer can i put it? i mean what sections?
<beuno> "General Community News" is probably best
<rjian> ok
<bordy240> evenin', urrbody.
<tonyyarusso> hey
<rjian_> bueno: can i save 1st my work and back it again later?
<beuno> rjian_: yeap, np
<rjian_> beuno: hehe i have to think wat will i write hehe i just put and introduction.. 
<beuno> rjian_: sure, think it over, if you want, you can email it to me and I'll give it a look before it goes in
<rjian_> ive already save it but not yet complete hehe i have to think how to write it again
<beuno> sure, it's going to be released on sunday, so you've got time
<rjian_> :) ok
<bordy240> how would one get involved with UWN by the way?
<beuno> bordy240: are you familiar with it?
<beuno> I mean, have you read a couple of them?
<beuno> it doesn't really take much more then just finding out what needs to be done, and just add it in the wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue32
<bordy240> sweet
<rjian_> beuno: take a look on my article hehe
<rjian_> beuno: did u put the link on the community news?
<beuno> bordy240: I'm here if you have any questions
<beuno> rjian_: what link?
<rjian_> beuno: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/817
<rjian_> can i copy paste it on our UWN?
<beuno> rjian_: yes, I added those to be summed up
<beuno> I'm not sure that we should paste the whole text "as-is"
<rjian_> beuno: yup i know.. i try to summed it up..
<beuno> rjian_: great then
<beuno> just don't remove the link  :D
<rjian_> beuno: ok.. also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+translations is just on one link hehe
<beuno> yes, it's the link where users can go and translate
<rjian_> beuno: ok ill try to sum it up and u edit it later..
<beuno> rjian_: great, greatly appreciated
<bordy240> I am about to smash my computer, so UWN might be out of the question!
<beuno> bordy240: np, it's a weekly release, you'll get plenty of chances
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: pong. MT write up? ill do it
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great!  just wanted to give you the thumbs up on the community spotlight
<beuno> I'm off to bed
<nixternal> don't forget to add my massive attack on the KTorrent security patch for every architecture on every release from breezy to feisty either! :)
<nixternal> and while you are at it, don't forget about the big updating bug I introduced to the kubuntu-docs package ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: willdo
<PirateHead> Room live?
<ssam> hi. would it be possible to add a link to he powerpc iso to the herd5 announcement page?
<ssam> it has move to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/herd-5/ (note the ports) and a lot of powerpc people can't find it
<adamant1988> anyone here conscious? 
<adamant1988> ...
<jenda> nope...
<MitchM> nay
<Lord_Maynoth> hello
<Lord_Maynoth> I had what I thought was a great idea... and was told to bring it here to this channel
<Lord_Maynoth> Why not create an Ubuntu Idea Storm... so that average users can help with feedback and improve ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> the best suggestions would float to the top... and help prioritize things
<Lord_Maynoth> something like ideastorm.ubuntu.com
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Lord_Maynoth: the best thing to do with marketing ideas is to elaborate them in an email to ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com
<Lord_Maynoth> well I wasn't sure this was a marketing idea so much
<Lord_Maynoth> but I was told to come here
<Lord_Maynoth> do I need a subscription to send email to that address?
<beuno> I think this is probably the best (maybe not ideal) place
<beuno> but I did mention the mailing list is the best way to go  ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> I signed up for the launchpad mailing address
<Lord_Maynoth> where do I signup for the marketing 
<beuno> jenda: can I grab your attention for a few minutes?
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> beuno: awww
<jenda> beuno: I was about to go to bed!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: take that as a 'yes'
<Lord_Maynoth> and you think marketing is the best place to send this idea?
<beuno> I'm really good at catching you in those "about to" moments  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: i did the write up, did you see it?
<Lord_Maynoth> or is their some other dept. that would be better?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: yes, it's great!   UWN #32 is really shaping up!
<jenda> Lord_Maynoth: I'm not sure... it seems... well, as if we already had mechanisms for ideas and feedback...
<beuno> jenda: it's about the mail on forums -> launchpad integration
<jenda> ah
<beuno> you seemeed pretty connected with ubuntuforums admins
<beuno> and I just found a way to go ahead with this without launchpad devs help
<jenda> as any staffer could be ;)
<jenda> hmm
<beuno> I will still bug them, but at least I can go forward with it
<beuno> I've even installed vbulletin and done tests
<beuno> :D
<beuno> the main idea is to be able to asociate bugs with threads
<beuno> so, to start off, users can add the bug ID as a tag
<beuno> and a small but handy PHP script can get the info for the "numeric" tags and show the related bugs status and link
<beuno> I really don't think it would be hard to implement
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> beuno: that's some good stuff...
<beuno> (I said PHP, it can be python too)
<beuno> and I've found out how to get that info and parse it from launchpad
<beuno> so basically it's up to the forum people
<Lord_Maynoth> I was just wondering jenda, what mechanisms for user feedback are there besides the forums?
<beuno> I do want the "related forum threads" on launchpad, but it's harder to get those peoples attention, so it will take a bit longer
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: what kind of feedback?
<jenda> Lord_Maynoth: umm... forums ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> well say for things users think could be improved upon,  annoyances, bugs, etc 
<jenda> beuno: could you write that up in a single post in the forum feedback part?
<Lord_Maynoth> I just think something like dell's idea storm could help make ubuntu even better
<jenda> I'll link to it from the staff forum.
<beuno> jenda: absolutely, on it
<jenda> beuno: and then, I'll prod them about it till they do it... ;)
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: have you seen launchpad?
<jenda> and now, I'm just about to collapse...
<beuno> jenda: I've also got some responses from launchpad devs like:  <flacoste> beuno: if that's of some confort to you, I've flagged your email as TODO as I intend to reply to it, just not got the time yet
<Lord_Maynoth> yes but it seems to complex for the adverage joe... 
<jenda> beuno: if you want to be sure I don't forget, drop me a tiny short reminder email ;)
<beuno> jenda: go sleep, thanks
<beuno> I will send you an email with the link
<beuno> g'night
<jenda> 
<jenda> night
<Lord_Maynoth> night
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: I agree, but forums aren't
<beuno> and there is a specific team being built to take the forum information to launchpad
<Lord_Maynoth> well thats true... but forums aren't very conducive for suggestions 
<beuno> so that might solve it
<beuno> heh, well, it's going to be a hard battle to get some attention, but I think it's worth a try
<beuno> write up a clear and easy to read email
<beuno> send it to the mailing list
<beuno> that way some people with decision power can read about it
<Burgwork> Lord_Maynoth: the problem with ideastorms is that they have a habit of being lemming indicators
<Burgwork> plus they give false hope
<Burgwork> because some requests are not as simple as they look, etc.
<adamant1988> hello all
<Lord_Maynoth> lemming?
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: hrmm?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know of anyway one can create an ideastorm style website
<Lord_Maynoth> are there any premade hosting options for such a thing?
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: are you the one suggesting that one the forums
<Lord_Maynoth> yes
<Lord_Maynoth> I was advised to come here
<Lord_Maynoth> I am writing up an email to the marketing list and launchpad list
<adamant1988> Ok, well, I tell you what
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: the Ubuntu wiki is probably what you're looking for
<adamant1988> I've been working privately on something similiar, so I'll give you my personal email and we can collaborate. 
<adamant1988> to get a good proposal together, if you like.
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: I'm not sure launchpad is the place to go
* beuno steps aside
<Lord_Maynoth> cool adamant
<adamant1988> beuno: launchpad like functions actually WOULD help this along
<beuno> adamant1988: I agree, but it's going to be *very* hard to get the devs to add whole new section to launchpad
<adamant1988> beuno: I was hoping shuttleworth could be convinced to open up another launchpad all together, with a more community oriented focus.
<adamant1988> beuno: launchpad right now is for Devs and such, a community launchpad would be for things just like this.
<beuno> adamant1988: AFAIK, he's already convinced, it's just that the code isn't at a stage where it can be opened
<Lord_Maynoth> yes... I think the users could provide invaluable feedback and suggestions
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: There are LOTS of ways for users to provide feedback and suggestions.
<adamant1988> The problem is (as I see it) that the marketing team has not done the work collectively to harnass those. 
<Lord_Maynoth> a simple idea storm for suggestions, annoyances, and bugs, would be much more conducive because the best would float tot he top
<adamant1988> Eh...
<adamant1988> You're asking too much of it already
<adamant1988> Launchpad is for handling bugs and such, and it does very well at it.
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: comments and bug duplicates are a good indication of bugs that need attention already
<Lord_Maynoth> but average users don't know how to do use launchpad
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: That isn't a problem come April.
<adamant1988> I'm using Feisty right now, and I've yet to go to launchpad to submit a bug, but I've submitted about 5 of them
<adamant1988> It's automated in feisty
<Lord_Maynoth> well perhaps just a idea-storm for just suggestions and annoyances..
<adamant1988> Well, first off, calling it an ideastorm isn't proper.  ideastorm implies brainstorming, which is just not what that is.
<adamant1988> No, if you're talking about a suggestions site with a dig-esque interface, that can be done.
<adamant1988> although I think that there are better ways to do it, personally.
<adamant1988> going all "web 2.0" will just complicate an procedure that doesn't need to be nearly that complicated. 
<Lord_Maynoth> your right... 
<adamant1988> as I said, I'll give you my personal email and we can talk about it:  myname@gmail.com
<Lord_Maynoth> cool
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<adamant1988> and by myname, you know what I mean
<Lord_Maynoth> haha I am a n00b but not that n00bish :B
<adamant1988> I've seen a lot of smart people make that mistake.
<Lord_Maynoth> k I sent an email to u
<adamant1988> Anyway Lord_Maynoth I'm more in favor of collecting information with a higher number of people involved. 
<Lord_Maynoth> yes me 2
<Lord_Maynoth> I believe in the collective power sites like digg have
<adamant1988> Well, the only way to do that really is to try to include them directly in Ubuntu, in some fashion.
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: Digg has the power of group manipulation at it's side.  It is VERY poor for representing people's true opinions (past comments) in my opinion.
<adamant1988> Digg is good for news because it gets good news out there fast, it is a bad idea for opinions.
<adamant1988> Opinions, suggestions, etc. should be collected individually and then checked for similarities. 
<Lord_Maynoth> seems like a lot of work
<Lord_Maynoth> any way to automate that process?
<adamant1988> When you put a group of people together, they typically will come to some kind of an agreement about what they think, I've seen case studies that prove this.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu would benefit more from the invidivual suggestion
<adamant1988> I've been meaning to talk to the marketing team about collecting this information.
<adamant1988> Although I'm more in favor of putting links to Surveys directly inside of Ubuntu.
<beuno> adamant1988: polls are available in launchpad already!
<adamant1988> beuno: In launchpad?! 
<adamant1988> You don't say
<adamant1988> You mean that high traffic site that no user ever visits?
<beuno> https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing
<adamant1988> Gah! why didn't I think of that.
<beuno> see "Polls" option on the left
* beuno smells the irony
<beuno> I understand
<adamant1988> It's hard to get good feedback when no one sees the polls.
<beuno> you want to reach out to new users
<adamant1988> particularly not the no-ones that we WANT to be seeing the polls.
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know any sites that allow digg style voting in a premade format?
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: get off the digg thing
<Lord_Maynoth> haha
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> I was just thinking about setting up my own site
<adamant1988> If you really want someone's opinion, you don't ask the group.
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: it might benefit more users if you try to get it done through the Ubuntu Community, it might be harder, but I think eventually it can have a bigger effect
<Lord_Maynoth> well so far everyone I have talked to said it would be too much work to implement and maintain
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: yes, but don't be discourged by that, you just have to keep on pushing and seing how your idea can integrate with the existing platform
<beuno> just try to be understanding
<Lord_Maynoth> I am working on getting something going on my site using pligg
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: working together with adamant1988 might be a good idea
<adamant1988> Lord_Maynoth: It's not about maintaining it.  If you turn these ideas into #'s that can be watched for similarities then it's not a big deal to keep track of it.
<Lord_Maynoth> thats a little of of my league..
<Lord_Maynoth> but pligg seems very versatile 
<Lord_Maynoth> you might wanna check it out
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.pligg.com/
<adamant1988> hrmm.
<adamant1988> I still disagree with going with the digg-idea.
<Lord_Maynoth> anywho guys I gotta run
<Lord_Maynoth> ttyl
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-15
<poningru> hey guys beta is coming out in 22nd we have to do a release notes thing for it
<beuno> poningru: gotcha, I'll setup the wiki and send a the URL to the ML
<poningru> ooh thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> I live my life open-source-release-date to open-source-release-date
<BHSPitMonkey> today was one, but it's been delayed... so I guess feisty beta's the next one on the radar
<adamant1988> lol
<bimberi> !denyhosts
<bimberi> erk, wrong window, sry
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> hey, mrevell! welcome back :)
<mrevell> jenda: yo :)
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: livingdaylight complained that you didn't send him his shirt :)
<jenda> his name is 'conrad'
<jenda> I promised to prod you.
<juliux> jenda, i e-mailed him
<juliux> jenda, i think dhl lost is shirt
<jenda> ouch
<juliux> i send him his shirt last week
<jenda> ok
<jenda> don't shoot the messenger ;)
<adamant1988> Anyone conscious? mrevell ?
<mrevell> adamant1988: I'm alive :)
<adamant1988> mrevell: Wanted to discuss something with you (since I know you're an uppity up in the team) 
<adamant1988> Could we put a "community bulletin board" type program into effect?  Kind of like a "Karma-bounty" system to get work done for the marketing team, the art team, and what have you? 
<mrevell> adamant1988: I'm not sure what an uppity up is, but I don't think I am one :) Hmm, the thing you describe sounds like Launchpad's Blueprint Tracker.
<mrevell> adamant1988: Perhaps I'm missing something.
<adamant1988> Well, except half of the community never visits launchpad.  My logic is that we could offer some kind of points system with a leadership board, but we could put things up  on this to get them done quicker by people who just want to help with individual bits.
<adamant1988> For instance if I need an article written for say a newsletter, but no one seems interested in writing it we could put it up there and offer so many "points" to get it done.  Think of it at out-sourcing some stuff to the main community
<adamant1988> I think in particular the art team would benefit from something like this too. 
<mrevell> adamant1988: I'd say that creating a new resource, because people don't use an existing resource, isn't the answer. However, the points system you describe sounds interesting.
<adamant1988> Well, I'm not talking about creating a whole new one.. just perhaps adding onto the launchpad and modifying it to allow this kind of activity
<mrevell> adamant1988: I do think, though, that Blueprint will provide you with what you need. If people don't go there, well, that's a job of telling people about it, not for creating something new.
<mrevell> Right
<adamant1988> The only thing is.. no one goes to the launchpad, so I'm hoping it can be linked on the main site or something?
<mrevell> Yeah, sounds like a nice idea. I'd recommend writing a spec for it, again using the blueprint tracker :)
<adamant1988> Ideally it would create an almost competitive environment for helping out Ubuntu
<mrevell> Well, I don't have any sway over the main site
<mrevell> It's a cool idea
<adamant1988> Thanks, I'll try to write out a spec for it.
<mrevell> cool :)
<adamant1988> Another thing I wanted to bring up
<mrevell> Ping me when you've got something and I'll help you tweak it
<adamant1988> What would be the best way to get some surveys out there to Ubunturoos?
<adamant1988> In particular I just think we should be collecting more information about and from the community, I'd manage the whole thing myself if I have to.  
<mrevell> adamant1988: Hey, I agree that getting more information is a great thing. Have you spoken to Melissa about it? She's done some work on that before.
<adamant1988> mrevell: I haven't, I was kind of absent for a while. 
<adamant1988> haha.
<adamant1988> do you have an email I can use to get in touch with her? 
<mrevell> adamant1988: Ah, well, ping elkbuntu, she's your lady
<mrevell> erm
<mrevell> just a sec
<adamant1988> oh man.. how do I do these specs again lol
<adamant1988> elkbuntu: hello
<adamant1988> mrevell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/bulletinboard
<adamant1988> seem alright to you?
<mrevell> adamant1988: Busy at the moment, but will look later. Thanks :)
<adamant1988> sure thing
<adamant1988> oh my god
<adamant1988> *sigh*
<poningru> oh blargh?
<adamant1988> I keep trying to load the new ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> but I can't seem to get it to load.
<poningru> the new ubuntu.com?
<poningru> uh thats not supposed to be out till 19th
<adamant1988> it's up now, supposedly.
<poningru> wth nm
<poningru> what do you mean you cant get it to load?
<adamant1988> I still see the old site
<adamant1988> I've cleared my cache and everything, it's STILL the old site.
<poningru> adamant1988: in a terminal go ping ubuntu.com
<poningru> what server does it give you?
<poningru> and instead of ubuntu.com go to signey.ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> that's what I'm getting
<poningru> in the browser I mean
<adamant1988> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=97.8 ms
<adamant1988> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=97.8 ms
<adamant1988> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=90.4 ms
<adamant1988> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=4 ttl=51 time=98.9 ms
<poningru> in the browser instead of going to ubuntu.com go to signey.ubuntu.com
<poningru> dont paste damn it
<poningru> err sorry
<adamant1988> poningru: that's a 404 error on that site.
<poningru> hmm you're right
* beuno I can see the new website perfectly
<adamant1988> I'm getting very annoyed :(
<beuno> want a screenshot  :D
<adamant1988> I've seen it.
<adamant1988> I just want to be able to navigate it to see if there is any real improvement. 
<adamant1988> I can't understand why the old webpage is still loading
<beuno> martin@martin-laptop:~$ ping signey.ubuntu.com
<beuno> PING signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166) 56(84) bytes of data.
<beuno> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=309 ms
<beuno> 64 bytes from signey.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.166): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=362 ms
<beuno> hey jenda
<jenda> oi
<jenda> beuno: the forums people seem not to like the fact that it's them who have to do the work, not LP...
<jenda> ...but they're always like that :/
<beuno> ah, I think launchpad-independence is a good thing
<jenda> hmm
<beuno> I mean, they *are* going to have to do some sort of work on this side
<jenda> I guess
<jenda> of course
<beuno> *this = their
<beuno> I can easily do the script that will parse the information, and I might even be able to code the forum integration
<beuno> but ultimately it's up to them
<beuno> and I really don't want to invest too much time if neither launchpad folks and forum folks are interested
<beuno> I'm having a hard time getting through to launchpad devs, although I've gotten some very good "off the record" comments
<poningru> what are we talking about?
<jenda> beuno: alrighty
<beuno> hey poningru, I'm trying to get some sort of integration done between forums and launchpad
<jenda> poningru: forum-LP integration
<poningru> oh
<beuno> jenda: sorry to put you in the middle of this, but you're a easy person to talk to  :D
<jenda> beuno: hehe :)
<jenda> beuno: no problem
<jenda> I mean...
<jenda> get lost ;)
* jenda hides
<jenda> 
<beuno> hahaha
* beuno goes to get the jenda voodoo doll
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> beuno, that forum-lp integration thing would be very useful for everyone (and i'm particularly keen to see it working well for the audio team); so keep pushing
<tsmithe> and well done :)
<beuno> damn you tsmithe, I was so close to letting it go...    ;)
<beuno> and thank you!
<tsmithe> don't do that
<tsmithe> !
<tsmithe> and, no problem :P
<beuno> jenda: who should I be bugging about this on the forums side?
<jenda> ryan troy :)
<jenda> I'll brb
<Burgwork> beuno: lp is very much marks project
<adamant1988> hello all
<beuno> Burgwork: well, he might be harder to "get to", but I've got some very good feedback from launchpad devs, and actually found a way around to implement this on the forums without them doing anything
<tsmithe> using email?
<beuno> I think once it's on the forums, it'll be easier to convince them to get on board
<beuno> tsmithe: no, a magic little feature which I wasn't aware of: text mode
<tsmithe> text mode?
<beuno> tsmithe: https://launchpad.net/bugs/90028/+text)
<beuno> see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384627 and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-March/001184.html
* tsmithe is on lp-users@
<tsmithe> why didn't i hear of this? :P
<beuno> dunno, I've been pretty annoying about this!
<tsmithe> "Not allowed here
<tsmithe> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<tsmithe> You are logged in as Toby Smithe"
<adamant1988> wow
<adamant1988> the ubuntu home page is BACK to normal
<beuno> tsmithe: sorry, https://launchpad.net/bugs/8242/+text
<tsmithe> why couldn't i see the other one?
<beuno> tsmithe: because it's a bug I reported which was marked private
<tsmithe> ah
<beuno> I should changed that in the forum now that I think about it, heh
<adamant1988> mrevell: Hello again :)
<mrevell> adamant1988: hey :)
<adamant1988> had a chance to look at the spec?
<adamant1988> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/bulletinboard << mrevell 
<mrevell> adamant1988: Sorry dude. I'll put it on my list for tomorrow.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-16
<Burgundavia> beuno: I did some editing on the UWN
<Burgundavia> figured I would let you know that I am editing again, but don't want to usurp you
<beuno> Burgundavia: I saw, and you're the editor, I'm just helping out, so feel more then free to do and undo  :D
<beuno> all input is welcome, btw
<Burgundavia> well, given I have been away for so long, I don't want to step on anybodies toes by doing things that have been changed
<beuno> I'll make sure I tell you if something is been done differently, but it's good you're back!
* jenda flashes his brand new cloak :)
<adamant1988> jenda: Can you help me with a spec? Mrevell helped me get the thing organized but I can't get him to help edit it
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ok, link?
<jenda> I can't promise anything
<adamant1988> sure.
<adamant1988> Just a sec
<jenda> I've got tons of work, and _should_ really be working on DIY...
<adamant1988> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/JobBoard
<adamant1988> He helped me get the ideas on how it should be done together.
<jenda> interesting...
<adamant1988> He suggested launchpad, but I'm sure if that falls through alternative software is out there.
<adamant1988> I think it could help us in particular get a lot done faster.
<jenda> what's the difference between these points and ... karma?
<adamant1988> nothing, I just wanted to avoid using the word Karma in case the launchpad thing falls though
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'd go with launchpad myself...
<adamant1988> As a side thing, I thought perhaps the points could be redeemable with Canonical for swag and such, if Mark likes the idea.
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> interesting
<adamant1988> like so many hundreds of points = free t-shirt
<jenda> sweet
<adamant1988> It's a direct incentive to help out
<adamant1988> should I take this spec to mark?
<jenda> I could send out stickers to high-ranking pointers ;)
<jenda> Nah - not until it's necessary.
<adamant1988> Yeah, just little prizes and such would be a nice incentive to get involved and take some specs
<jenda> You could ask around canonical, though... matt revell, chris kenyon.... christina armstrong...
<adamant1988> Matt revell likes the idea, don't know about Kenyon or Armstrong
<jenda> I need to get a snack, brb
<jenda> It's a good idea. I'll give it some thought, adamant1988.
<adamant1988> jenda: sure, thanks ^_^
<AlphaRomeo> hi guys
<PWill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/89035
<jenda> huh
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-17
<greg_> hello
<poningru> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> poningru: pong?
<poningru> nixternal: mailman is broken you cant send back email :( and hence cannot moderate like that
<nixternal> ey?
* jenda sniffs for beuno and meatballhat
<beuno> jenda: moving ping
* jenda feels moved
<beuno> :D
<beuno> first, everybody seems to point to you when it comes to trivia information
<jenda> haha
<beuno> UWN #32 still is missing that info  *wink *wink*
<jenda> why would that be...
<jenda> yeah, remove it.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> There haven't been any quizzes.
<jenda> for about a month...
<jenda> I can't get a hold of theCore
<beuno> ok, gone
<beuno> now, about DIY, I did have a talk with dan a few weeks ago
<beuno> what's basically missing is very little programming on my side to get that up and running
<boredandblogging> beuno, i'm new to the marketing team, trying to find a way to contribute, is there anything you need done for the UWN?
<beuno> two things have prevented me from getting it done, first one is a LOT of work, which has left me with no strenght to keep on programming at home
<beuno> and getting UWN back
<beuno> boredandblogging: welcome, we sure can use some help!
<boredandblogging> awesome, tell me what I can do
<beuno> boredandblogging: something off the top of my head you can help with is the "In The Press" section, look for news articles on Ubuntu, and sum them up
<beuno> I usually use news.google.com
<beuno> but feel free to innovate
<beuno> check out previuos UWNs to see how it has been done:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue31 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue30
<adamant1988> You guys should really try "google alerts" for keeping up to date with Ubuntu
<adamant1988> I get a daily condensed version of every new blog and news article with Ubuntu in the title
<boredandblogging> yeah, thats a good idea, I'll set up some alerts for myself
<adamant1988> or article
<beuno> I'm currently trying to reduce the amount of information  been thrown at me, so it's not a good time, but it's a great idea
<adamant1988> beuno: What kind of info is being thrown at you?
<adamant1988> I'm fairly good with sorting incoming information into something that I can handle
<beuno> adamant1988: mailing lists, rss, subscriptions, blogs...
<adamant1988> beuno: You using gmail? 
<beuno> adamant1988: yeap
<adamant1988> Ok, then managing all that info is easy, Gmail is freaking amazing
<beuno> I've got it all organized, that's not the problem, the problem is I actually read through all of it
<beuno> :D
<adamant1988> Ah, well, I try to find the important bits and read those, haha
<adamant1988> When it comes to RSS feeds
<adamant1988> use BlogBridge
<adamant1988> seriously
<beuno> I use bloglines
<adamant1988> No, blogbridge is the most full featured RSS-Reader I've ever seen
<beuno> but still, I can't get it under 80 feeds I *want* to read
<adamant1988> I've got tons of sorting options to get to the feeds I want quickly
<boredandblogging> ok, so we don't edit the wiki directly, but use Gobby?
<beuno> great, I'll give it a look
<adamant1988> I'm only at 40, wow.
<adamant1988> I edit the wiki directly...
<beuno> boredandblogging: yes, usually we edit straight in the wiki
<adamant1988> am I not supposed to?
<boredandblogging> ok
<beuno> just give me a few min, I'm edditing right now
<beuno> dire up gedit meanwhile  :D
<boredandblogging> thats fine
<beuno> fire
<boredandblogging> i think everyone guess through that cycle...subscribe to every imaginable feed, then realizes that they can't possible read them all
<adamant1988> beuno: have you seen the spec I threw up last night?
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: I manage my feeds very well thank you
<boredandblogging> i think that JobBoard thing is interesting, would help out newbies like me...or just harass people in here
<beuno> adamant1988: no, I have it flagged to look at, but it seems interesting
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: well, it's not so much about helping you as making it easy for you to help out
<beuno> UWN is suppose to go out tomorrow, so until then my attention is on there
<adamant1988> beuno: Anything need done that I can handle?
<adamant1988> although I disagree with the UWN's existence, I'll still help with it.
<beuno> well, have you been following Feisty developments?
<beuno> "Changes in Feisty" can use one or two more paragraphs
<adamant1988> Admittedly I haven't kept up with it
<adamant1988> I need to start subscribing to changelogs.
<beuno> how about LoCo news?
<adamant1988> Man, I'm so out of the loop
<adamant1988> Ok, give me some feeds to subscribe to so I can keep up on this stuff for future reference. 
<beuno> haha
<beuno> well, how about In the press?
<adamant1988> I *do* have that.
<beuno> help out boredandblogging
<adamant1988> I get a google alert on that
<adamant1988> We should add an "In the blogosphere" section :P
<beuno> adamant1988: that's not a bad idea, we should run it by corey or jenda, but I like it
<boredandblogging> I like it
<adamant1988> beuno: I'll suggest that to the mailing list
<beuno> adamant1988: great!
<adamant1988> I've grown to like this mailing list thing
<beuno> :p
<adamant1988> Although I'm starting to wish I had a separate gmail account for all of them
<adamant1988> But Gmail makes it easy to sort my info out, I'm just getting to a lot of labels
<beuno> yeah, I've got a LOT of labels and filters
<adamant1988> Shame :(
<beuno> ok, adamant1988, boredandblogging, wiki is all yours
<beuno> I'm going to take a shower
<beuno> jenda: read up on what I said earlier on DIY, and we can talk about it  :D
<jenda> oink
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'm on my way out, though
<beuno> jenda: np, we'll get back to that another time then
<jenda> I see it. I also owe diy some content ;)
<adamant1988> well, I changed my wiki again, lol.  I have a table of contents now lol
<adamant1988> the mailing list seems dead today
<adamant1988> something wrong with it?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-18
<jenda> Vorian_: aloha
<jenda> Vorian_: did you happen to see Dan, lately?
<juliux> elkbuntu, ping
<jenda> aloha juliux
<Vorian_> <jenda> Vorian_: did you happen to see Dan, lately?
<Vorian_> no jenda, its been a couple of weeks 
<jenda> hmm
<Vorian_> I know he was about irc on wednesday night.
<Vorian_> But alas, I was working.
<jenda> Vorian_: alrighty, I'll keep an eye out :)
<juliux> hi jenda 
<Vorian_> lol
<elkbuntu> juliux, http://meldra.no-ip.info/world.tar.gz but it's out of date
* MenZa jumps on elkbuntu
<juliux> elkbuntu, i only need it for my talk today
<juliux> elkbuntu, jono said i should use it
<elkbuntu> cool, no prob
* MenZa jumps on elkbuntu again.
<elkbuntu> hi MenZa :)
<MenZa> hihi :D
<jenda> hey MenZa :)
<jenda> How's your life treating you?
<MenZa> Well :)
<MenZa> You, jenda?
<jenda> Not too bad :)
<jenda> a little tired as usual, but otherwise ok :)
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> also - can't get a hold of Dan Buch :/
<MenZa> :(
* #ubuntu-marketing  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: ping
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: just-woke-up png
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: status of UWN?
<beuno> I have 1 more article to add to it
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, anything else that needs work?
<beuno> I have to look it over, but the idea is to get it released in a few hours
<mindspin> beuno: and I have news for the next issue in stock ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<mindspin> we(kubuntu germany) did an interview with riddell about the release of kde4
<beuno> mindspin: thats great! I'll get the next one up for edditing as soon as 32 is released
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: in the press seems a bit empty, want to give that a crack?
<mindspin> we'll have the article ready at wednesday
<mindspin> beuno released in a few hours means that we can star to translate ?
<mindspin> start
<beuno> mindspin: absolutely!
<mindspin> good to hear ;-)
<beuno> suscrube to the wiki, and as soon as I add the comment "released", it's off
<mindspin> I#m still working with the draft
<Burgundavia> beuno: you around?
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap, finishing UWN to send you the email  :D
<Burgundavia> rock
<beuno> Burgundavia: did you see the proposol on the mailing list about adding a "In the Blogosphere" section?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<beuno> I liked it, but I wanted some feedback from other members
<beuno> well, it's basically that, highlighting specific blog posts
<Burgundavia> let me look at it right now
<tonyyarusso> beuno: I've put stuff like that under In the Press before, depending.  Would take some work to track, and would make UWN longer, but it could be cool.
<tonyyarusso> Don't include any random Ubuntu post though, only the few of exceptional quality.
<Burgundavia> if we link, we might get some fo those bloggers to help us out
<Burgundavia> so +1 from me
<Burgundavia> given tonyyarusso's comment about quality
<beuno> tonyyarusso: I agree it would take a little bit more quality control, but I see many advantages
<beuno> :D
<beuno> great
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, added benefit to my point given Burgundavia's - we'd get _quality_ bloggers.  :)
<beuno> I'll add it to the template strssing "quality posts" in the comments
<Burgundavia> I just replied to the email
<tonyyarusso> coolio
<beuno> and the other change I'm planning is changing "Changes in Feisty" to "New in Feisty Fawn"
<beuno> and add summaries instead of a dump of added/changed packages
<beuno> it takes les time and makes it much more interesting in my opinion
<boredandblogging> i added a blog post in the in the press section about a guy putting ubuntu on 16 computers in a school in Germany, is that too random to be included?
<beuno> boredandblogging: it's ok to add stuff, the worst that can happen is it gets deleted, so I encourage you to add stuff you find relevant
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: I like the sound - link?
<boredandblogging> tonyyarusso, its on the UWN, http://www.gadgetguy.de/2007/03/12/primary-school-goes-ubuntu/
<boredandblogging> beuno, ok, sounds good
<tonyyarusso> Those sorts of things are good if they talk about issues they had, why Ubuntu was chosen, how it's helped since deployment, etc.  The ones that are just "Such and such switched to Ubuntu.  Yay." are less worthwhile.
<boredandblogging> tonyyarusso, yeah, I thought it was worthwhile because of the budget issues and use of the German images
<boredandblogging> CD images
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: Yeah, looks decent
<Burgundavia> too bad that person doesn't know about LTSP and Edubuntu
<boredandblogging> haha, yeah, someone should a comment about it
<mindspin> I#m kinda sceptic about the blogosphere thing, but that could be caused by my general sceptizism about bloging
<beuno> mindspin: we can always remove it if it turns out to be a problem
<mindspin> sure
<mindspin> I think it's difficult to deceide which blog is important or worth to be quoted and which not
<boredandblogging> maybe include interesting developments that show up on the planet?
<boredandblogging> for the blogosphere section
<mindspin> a reviwe of the planet ?
<mindspin> review
<beuno> it should include posts outside the planet to, to encourage other bloggers to spread the word
<mindspin> for translating reasons, uwn should not to grow too much/quick ;-)
<beuno> mindspin: I hear you, we translate it into spanish every week too
<mindspin> ;-)
<beuno> Burgundavia: just a quick "FYI", I'm up for membership on tuesday  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: what time UTC?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: 18:00
<beuno> any support in the meeting will be appreciated  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be there, got class at 1900 but I'll throw you support
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: that would be great!  thanks
<mindspin> Im there too hopefully
<mindspin> but now it's time for some sleep
<mindspin> night folks
<beuno> I'm going to add the summaries for the UWN, and then I think it's ready
<beuno> can someone proof-read it?
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: sure
<Admiral_Chicago> the whole thing?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: yeap, if possible
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i did most of it
<beuno> I'm finishing the "in this issue we cover..."
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: yes you did  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> found some dead links...
<Admiral_Chicago> not dead, but looked like interwiki linking that wasn't correct
<beuno> oh, gimmi a sec and I'll let you edit them out
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know when you stop using it
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: all yours
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: CC meeting is when?
<Admiral_Chicago> its not on here, i'll add it
<beuno> tuesday 18 UTC
<beuno> yes it is  :D
<beuno> Tuesday, March 20, 2007
<beuno> Community Council Meeting
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       Start: 18:00
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       End: 20:00
<beuno>     *
<beuno>       Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting
<beuno>     *
<Admiral_Chicago> ...right....
<beuno>       Agenda: [WWW]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
* Admiral_Chicago needs stronger glasses
<beuno> it's sunday, it happens!
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, yea. I need dinner soon, after this I'm out
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: after this, even UWN is out!
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: xine-lib 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.7 - [WWW]  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2007-March/0123776.html
<Admiral_Chicago> 404
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see if i can track it down
<beuno> that's odd, I added that, I was sure I checked them
<Admiral_Chicago> got it
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: UWN #32 is done.
<Admiral_Chicago> saving it now
<beuno> great
<beuno> releasing, Burgundavia, still around?
<Admiral_Chicago> should I change the UWN page to link to 31?
<Admiral_Chicago> gah, why is this save taking so long. me thinks it is the DL on another desktop
<beuno> we have to go through the post and pre release checking list
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<beuno> I'll fix redirect
<beuno> you can #
<beuno> Change UbuntuWeeklyNews to reflect new current
<beuno> #
<beuno> Update the Archive
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to ping #ubuntu-fridge
<Admiral_Chicago> as well
* Admiral_Chicago goes to dinner
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: will do, great work!
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: you too
<Burgundavia> beuno: yep, now I am 
<beuno> Burgundavia: UWN is sent, just needs your magic fingers
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> changing the template, and setting up UWN #33
<Burgundavia> beuno: do you have an ubuntu.com addy?
<beuno> seems we're releasing on time
<beuno> Burgundavia: nope, I'm going after membership on tuesday's CC meeting
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> sent
<beuno> great, thanks!
<beuno> do yuo have op access here to change the topic
<beuno> ?
<beuno> don't think jenda is around
<Burgundavia> yep
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<beuno> #33 should be out Sunday 25th
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #32 is out, UWN #33 is in progress to be released Sunday March 25th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Burgundavia]  by Burgundavia
<jenda> beuno: for you, anytime
<beuno> hahaha, be careful what you say, I might just take it seriously  :D
<beuno> I asked Seveas to change the topic in here again, but he just basically said "stop bugging me and get Jend to give you access in there"
<beuno> but Burgundavia took care of it
<beuno> UWN #32 is out on time, yay!
<jenda> ah, of course
<jenda> you're set
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
<beuno> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<Admiral_Chicago> nice
<beuno> thanks jenda, one less thing to bother you over though  :(
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> ok, I'm off for a while then
<beuno> bbl
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-11
<beuno> http://www.ubuntustats.com/ is back up  :D
<Mike_Feravolo> I was wondering about that PC auction site and if that was a little too much like the Ubuntu mark itself ?
<Mike_Feravolo> I guess I got my answer from the mail list
<jenda> juliux: you can't be serious
<juliux> jenda, ?
<jenda> juliux: I have all the best pubs listed on my desktop ;)
<jenda> for quick referenc
<jenda> e
<juliux> yeahhh
<jenda> nah, just kidding - I don't even need to write that down, I know them by heart.
<juliux> i will come on sunday the 18th
<jenda> sweet
<juliux> soo we have some time to test them;)
<jenda> may, was it?
<juliux> may!!!
<juliux> yes
<juliux> the normal uds time;)
<jenda> BTW, beuno is in Prague now :)
<jenda> yah, sweet :)
<juliux> greetings to him
<jenda> will give
<juliux> and off again
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-12
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> katkin: pong
<katkin> popey: how are things?
<popey> katkin: up and down :)
<popey> katkin: i seriously need to get that stand back to you! :(
<popey> I am really sorry
<katkin> popey: things are a bit mad here in the run up to 8.04 - but very exciting too, esp as it is my first LTS release
<popey> excellent
<katkin> popey: ah yes, the stand, we need it quite urgently for an event
<katkin> popey: could you get it back to me by the end of the week at the latest?
<popey> katkin: hmm, let me make a call - I am currently working away from home at the moment
<katkin> popey: ok, when will you be back?
<popey> the weekend
<juliux> hey katkin 
<juliux> katkin, can you send out some cds for an ubuntu marketing event at the university of hamburg?
<katkin> ok, well if you're able to send it back on Monday, that is manageable too
<katkin> popey: just shout if you need us to help arrange for a courier to pick it up
<katkin> popey: I have someone here who can arrange that easily
<katkin> popey: we really need it back asap though, we've been without it since September and a couple of events have already passed that we needed it for
<katkin> juliux: a few questions, have you put the request through Ship It? When is the event? How many CDs would you be looking for?
<juliux> katkin, not yet in shipit, the event is at the 26.3 200 cds are fine
<popey> katkin: it was last used by bracknell LUG, have asked them (Alan Cocks) to drop it off at my place and we can get a courier to pick up from there?
<katkin> ok, ideally all CD requests for events should go through ship it
<katkin> popey: OK sure, I will get my colleague Cezzaine to contact you to arrange for a courier to pick it up from you on Monday then
<katkin> juliux: would server CDs be any use to you?
<popey> katkin: ok, apologies for having it so long and being generally crap
<juliux> katkin, i think for that event are normal cds better
<katkin> popey: no worries
<juliux> katkin, i will open a request at shipit
<juliux> katkin, i hoped you can fast up the approvement;)
<katkin> juliux: ok, please can you give me a contact name, phone number and address of where they need to be delivered to and I will see what I can do
<juliux> katkin, i will send you an mail
<katkin> juliux: ok, so you need them to arrive on or before 26th March?
<juliux> yep
<juliux> the university of hamburg ask us on cebit
<katkin> ok
<popey> katkin: have you seen http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ ?
<popey> katkin: or does your sound card still not work? :(
<katkin> popey: nope I haven't seen it yet, but yes my sound card works now :)
<popey> yay, you can listen then :)
<popey> be interested to know what you guys think
<katkin> popey: sure, I'll do my best when I get the time. . . . ;)
<juliux> katkin, i can´ t open a request on shipit, the fields for the address are to small
<juliux> i can´ t add the whole name
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-13
<boredandblogging> was there a marketing meeting yesterday?
<dergringo> Hey there :)
<dergringo> Do you sell any kubuntu case badges?
<dergringo> jenda: Do you still sell ubuntu case badges?
<MenZa> dergringo: I think he's run out. :p
<MenZa> Although I'm not sure.
<dergringo> Sorry I had to left. So anybody up for the case badges?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-16
<Syntux> Morning; Are there any statistics of how many ubuntu users we have in the world? ISO download stats? etc... /
<dergringo> Huhu
<dergringo> I am still looking for the case badges
<dergringo> :D
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_82
<boredandblogging> dergringo: some case badges were made and distributed to locos
<dergringo> boredandblogging: I know. But the swiss team does not have any kubuntu badges.
<boredandblogging> might want to email the guys who did the project and see if they have any left
<dergringo> jenda: has posted to to forums that he takes orders
<dergringo> I'd like to order about 100 badges
<boredandblogging> have you sent him an email?
<dergringo> not yet. It's much more comfortable using a chat :)
<boredandblogging> he won't bite
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-10
<juliux> thanks a lot for all the stuff you send us katkin 
<juliux> cebit was a huge success
<juliux> katkin: also all the flyers regarding to canonical (support contracts and ubuntu lts are now out)
<katkin> juliux: thats great news :)
<katkin> juliux: do you have any photos?
<juliux> katkin: yes i have, i will upload them now
<katkin> juliux: cool
<juliux> katkin: who is the right person to contact if somebody wants to buy a support contract?
<katkin> damian.ondore@canonical.com
<katkin> +44 207 630 2464
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> katkin: fotos are at http://ubuntu.juliux.de/bilder/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=2279
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-12
<Troll_Man> hello 
<ubuntu-bd> hello
<ubuntu-bd> surprisingly troll is the most lively creature here :P
<Troll_Man> :D 
<Troll_Man> i use ubuntu alot, figured id see what yall talk about in here
<Troll_Man> the support channel is special :X 
<ubuntu-bd> :)
<ubuntu-bd> basically this channel is dead man's land.... with occational update.. and ideas
<Troll_Man> ahhh 
<Troll_Man> well then 
<ubuntu-bd> though those ideas are great to listen...
<Troll_Man> thats terrible 
<Troll_Man> i dont know what i have in the way of new ideas 
<Troll_Man> other then i replace every installation of windows i can manage to with ubuntu 
<ubuntu-bd> though people are actually working seperately.. with their communities or with their own groups...
<Troll_Man> im in the va channel 
<ubuntu-bd> yah that's how to start :)
<Troll_Man> i gots an idea actualy 
<ubuntu-bd> shoot :)
<Troll_Man> how about some stickers with a catchy slogan on em, like "this pc rescued from *windows logo* by ubuntu 
<Troll_Man> slap em on the puters 
<Troll_Man> surely theres some better wording 
<ubuntu-bd> nice :)
<Troll_Man> my customers could give a shit and people will see & ask, wtf is that? 
<ubuntu-bd> btw what do you do (just to get idea)
<ubuntu-bd> humm yes these are the idea..
<Troll_Man> on-site support anything IT 
<ubuntu-bd> or why not "it read get windows xp or better so I install Ubuntu)
<Troll_Man> at home to med business 
<Troll_Man> bingo! 
<ubuntu-bd> *"it read requires windows xp or better so I installed Ubuntu)
<Troll_Man> hehehe 
<ubuntu-bd> not a "innovative" but still will do the work
<Troll_Man> yep 
<Troll_Man> iv ehad real good luck converting people 
<Troll_Man> i describe the interface as somewhere between a crapintosh and windows 
<Troll_Man> and they can understand that 
<Troll_Man> make them write down a list of what needs to work before i start 
<Troll_Man> i make those things work 
<ubuntu-bd> yah that's really critical..
<Troll_Man> def 
<Troll_Man> its not wondows 
<Troll_Man> err windows 
<Troll_Man> its not going to run all windows apps 
<ubuntu-bd> in most cases people are just handing over cd and a guide to how to install.. but that's not all...
<Troll_Man> biggest hurdle i have converting alotta my biz customers is quickbooks 
<ubuntu-bd> sometimes need to customize the system to get close to the need
<ubuntu-bd> humm what is it?
<Troll_Man> quickbooks? 
<ubuntu-bd> (I'm an marketing student so perdon me if I don't know anything)
<Troll_Man> ahhh 
<Troll_Man> its a software package for managing finances 
<ubuntu-bd> ok got the answer :)
<ubuntu-bd> google power
<Troll_Man> most of my small to med biz customers use it 
<Troll_Man> client wont run under wine 
<ubuntu-bd> that is nice.. we are still on more traditional mean.. handbook :P
<Troll_Man> server side however works fine and ive switched most of my customers to linux serverside altho most of them not ubuntu 
<Troll_Man> alotta em are and have been redhat for a lonnnng time 
<Troll_Man> welp def nice chattin 
<Troll_Man> i have a call to run 
<ubuntu-bd> :)
<Troll_Man> but ill be back around sometime, i may like to pick your brain being a marketing student ;) 
<ubuntu-bd> no problem...... I also need to run..
<ubuntu-bd> I'm on irc for irc meeting
<Troll_Man> cool deal. maybe catch ya another time 
<ubuntu-bd> monthly meeting date...
<Troll_Man> take care! 
<ubuntu-bd> ok
<Troll_Man> oh 
<Troll_Man> damn 
<Troll_Man> sall good 
<ubuntu-bd> okey........
<ubuntu-bd> you also take care...
<Troll_Man> ill be on alot, im bored easily 
<ubuntu-bd> :)
<Troll_Man> cya! 
<ubuntu-bd> same
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-14
<napzter> Hi Guys....
<napzter> hellooo any body there?
<Flannel> Howdy napzter
<napzter> hi Flannel, Im planning to market Ubuntu in our school and give some freebies to our members can I do that, ask Ubuntu to give me a 50 to 200 pcs of CD? the event will be  documented.
<Flannel> napzter: You can ask shipit yeah.  However you may also want to look into asking your LoCo team for support.  I'm sure they'll be very interested in getting on board.
<napzter> hmmmmmmm..... my loco team website seems to be injected by javascript or something, xscript,.? hehehhehe ive been redirecting to somewhere else...
<Flannel> napzter: Which Team?
<napzter> here's our site = http://www.ubuntu-ph.org/
<Flannel> napzter: You can try #ubuntu-ph, or http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=303 or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph
<napzter> wow Thanks,  for the info Flannel
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-15
<Eon> Hi everyone
<Eon> I would like to know if any material submited at the ubuntuspread page needs to be moderated before posted?
<Eon> because I pressed the submit button and nothing happened! O.O
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #133 is out:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue133
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-18
<peppe> hi everyone :) I've a semi-OT question: does anyone know a mail address or a contact of Canonical marketing office? http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus here there's everything except the marketing
<peppe> hi everyone :) I've a semi-OT question: does anyone know a mail address or a contact of Canonical marketing office? http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus here there's everything except the marketing
<cjohnston> peppe: try #ubuntu-marketing
<peppe> cjohnston: isn't this #ubuntu-marketing ?
<cjohnston> Sorry.. It is.. I thought we were in a different channel.
<cjohnston> :-/
<peppe> :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-19
<jo-erlend> how do you people sell the titlebar buttons change? The only argument I've heard, is that it might be useful to free up the space if, in some future version of Ubuntu, we'll stick with gnome panels and the space might be used for something else... Do you have any better arguments? 
<cjohnston> lol
<timClicks> hi all, I'm looking at running a Lucid Release Party in New Zealand
<timClicks> I was wondering if it's possible to get my hands on some Ubunutu swag
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #185 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue185
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-16
 * Linden940 is away: I need to try to kill that dragon once again in my dreams before the evil monkey takes my horse keys
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-17
 * Linden940 is back (gone 36:56:22)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> Hey guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-03-14
<Na3iL> hey folks! who'd any idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-03-12
<gevera> Hi there. I have been using Ubuntu for almost ten years now. I also have studied sociology and psychology, specializing in marketing and pr? Where do I start? How can use my knowledge to the benefit of the community and Ubuntu in general?
